# Orange flames in my cooker



## kimbowbill (Jul 24, 2011)

Typical, getting ready for a weeks holiday, my cooker has orange flames and is creating soot, can anyone suggest what could be the problemo, 

Jen xx


----------



## Tbear (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Jen,

I take it the jets are clean.

Is the gas level near the bottom of the cylinder?

Are the flames the normal hight.

Have you changed to a different sort of gas.

Richard


----------



## AndyC (Jul 24, 2011)

What make of cooker?

Orange/yellow flames is a sign of insufficient primary air, i.e. not enough air is being drawn into the burner to give the correct gas/air mixture.

If other gas appliances are burning correctly the most likely reason for orange/yellow flames at the cooker is dirt inside the burners.

Some cooker burners are easy to dismantle, just one or two screws hold them in place.

AndyC


----------



## kimbowbill (Jul 24, 2011)

Tbear said:


> Hi Jen,
> 
> I take it the jets are clean.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Tbear
the jets look clean,
 its a new gas bottle, 
not changed gas type 
flames are not normal height, ususally after a few mins when door is shut, flames go down, well they arnt, they stay high, blue at the bottom and orange at top


----------



## kimbowbill (Jul 24, 2011)

AndyC said:


> What make of cooker?
> 
> Orange/yellow flames is a sign of insufficient primary air, i.e. not enough air is being drawn into the burner to give the correct gas/air mixture.
> 
> ...



Hi Andy
I think its a contess? contessa? the writing has gone, cant make it out, its oven and grill, having just checked the grill, this is fine so this could suggest the jets are blocked?


----------



## kenjones (Jul 24, 2011)

I agree it looks like a problem with the gas/air mix, a blockage maybe. If it doesn't improve after a good clean it would be safer to have it checked by a gas fitter.


----------



## paulmold (Jul 24, 2011)

We had this on a caravan, had an engineer look at it, turned out to be a spiders web in the jets. Apparently a very common problem. Perhaps blow an air-line through?


----------



## kimbowbill (Jul 24, 2011)

kenjones said:


> I agree it looks like a problem with the gas/air mix, a blockage maybe. If it doesn't improve after a good clean it would be safer to have it checked by a gas fitter.


 
Thanks Ken,


----------



## Tbear (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi,

If the flame is yellow then you need more air (Oxygen) and if it burns better when you open a door then ventilation sounds like your probem. This can be extremely dangerous as I am sure you know. Have you fitted a carbon monoxide alarm. Do you feel ill, sick or get headaches when the cooker is on. If so increase ventilation and get your system checked out by somebody you trust Today. I don't want to read about you in the press!!!:scared:

Richard


----------



## AndyC (Jul 24, 2011)

kimbowbill said:


> Hi Andy
> I think its a contess? contessa? the writing has gone, cant make it out, its oven and grill, having just checked the grill, this is fine so this could suggest the jets are blocked?


Flavel Vanessa?

I don't think it will be a problem with the jet. If it's only the oven burner affected it's most likely, as someone already suggested, to be a spiders web or other obstruction inside the burner.

If you look at the burner you should be able to see how its fixed, I have a, not very clear, parts diagram for the Vanessa and it looks as though the burner is fixed by a screw to the bracket that holds the flame probe. You should be able to unscrew it and just lift the burner out leaving the jet in place. Alternatively you could just try giving the burner a blast of air to see if that clears the obstruction.

AndyC


----------



## georgert1 (Jul 24, 2011)

*Air Duster*

I have just looked around  for an AIR DUSTER , It is compressed air in a can, its no good just blowing the jets they want a strong blast to clear the crap. I had the same problem and bought a can of air which sorted the problem. I have had a quick look on the net and found this if you are interested ,. 0800  756 1331 @ £3.79 + p&p. the company,s www is www.cleaner-systems.co.uk so you can look yourself. It needs attention urgently and while you are at it get yourself a carbon monoxide detector, a small price to pay for your life and the family,s etc.good luck hope you sort it.:juggle:


----------



## kimbowbill (Jul 24, 2011)

georgert1 said:


> I have just looked around  for an AIR DUSTER , It is compressed air in a can, its no good just blowing the jets they want a strong blast to clear the crap. I had the same problem and bought a can of air which sorted the problem. I have had a quick look on the net and found this if you are interested ,. 0800  756 1331 @ £3.79 + p&p. the company,s www is www.cleaner-systems.co.uk so you can look yourself. It needs attention urgently and while you are at it get yourself a carbon monoxide detector, a small price to pay for your life and the family,s etc.good luck hope you sort it.:juggle:


 
Thanks for this, i will look into it, i will not use the cooker until it is sorted

Jen


----------



## kimbowbill (Jul 24, 2011)

Tbear said:


> Hi,
> 
> If the flame is yellow then you need more air (Oxygen) and if it burns better when you open a door then ventilation sounds like your probem. This can be extremely dangerous as I am sure you know. Have you fitted a carbon monoxide alarm. Do you feel ill, sick or get headaches when the cooker is on. If so increase ventilation and get your system checked out by somebody you trust Today. I don't want to read about you in the press!!!:scared:
> 
> Richard


 
Thanks richard, it wont get that far, you might be reading about me in the press for other reasons :dance:


----------



## kimbowbill (Jul 24, 2011)

AndyC said:


> Flavel Vanessa?
> 
> I don't think it will be a problem with the jet. If it's only the oven burner affected it's most likely, as someone already suggested, to be a spiders web or other obstruction inside the burner.
> 
> ...


 
No Andy, its a Countess, looked on ebay and there's 1 on there, i will blow some air as suggested but other than that, i'm not confident in taking it to bits, i will get it checked out if the air dont work, its really strange that feeling sick headache has been mentioned, last weekend at our girls meet, i became quite queezy and had headache on the Saturday night, didnt use the cooker but i had my fridge on:scared: i'm not going to use the appliances or get an alarm


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Jul 24, 2011)

you've not melted one of your thongs :scared: while you've being drying them in the oven
have you c:


----------



## kimbowbill (Jul 24, 2011)

Old_Arthur said:


> you've not melted one of your thongs :scared: while you've being drying them in the oven
> have you c:


 
Ya know Arthur, it just cud be that, your amazing:dance:


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Jul 24, 2011)

on a serious note jen you need an alarm and as others say it's an air gas mixture problem,just a bit of eartha kit at the end of the burner a good blow out should sort it


----------



## kimbowbill (Jul 24, 2011)

Old_Arthur said:


> on a serious note jen you need an alarm and as others say it's an air gas mixture problem,just a bit of eartha kit at the end of the burner a good blow out should sort it


 
Yeah thanks Arthur, going to get one tomorrow, i have cleaned the burner and its still the same


----------

